# Custom firmware for Conon cameras



## johnh2005 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have read about custom Firmware for the Canon camera's.  I was wondering if anyone here has ever used one?  If so how did you like it?  Anyone here found/used one for a T3i?


----------



## johnh2005 (Jun 15, 2011)

The firmware for the T2i is called Magic Lantern if that rings any bells.


----------



## johnh2005 (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone know about this?


----------



## WesternGuy (Jun 24, 2011)

You can try looking here: Magic Lantern Firmware Wiki .  

It is also a name given to a series of guide books such as the one here: Magic Lantern Guides: Canon EOS Rebel T3i EOS 600D / T3 EOS 1100D Multimedia Workshop: Amazon.ca: Lark Books: Books

I have never used any of the firmware, although I have one of the guides for my Canon 5D.  It isn't too bad, a little better than the user's manual that came with the camera.

Not sure if this helps, but the only advice I would give you is that unless you are really a "techie" type and know what you are doing, be very careful loading off-brand firmware onto your camera.  Also, from what I can see, the "Magic Lantern" firmware does appear to support the T3i, but you may want to check here first:  initial ML version for 600D/T3i - Magic Lantern firmware development | Google Groups 

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## HWesh (Jun 24, 2011)

Custom firmware for the Canon DSLRs are mainly geared towards people that want to use their DSLR for film-making. Magic Lantern Updated Firmware Review » CheesyCam


----------



## johnh2005 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks WesternGuy.  I have already looked at both of those.  I am pretty techie.  However, in trying to read through all of those posts and the terms and abbreviations it is difficult.  I was hoping someone here had actually used it and could speak to me in "English" about the program =)  Thank you very very much for taking the time to look that stuff up for.  I appreciate it.

HWesh, I already knew some of that.  I do want the ability to do some video and be able to have the sound they way those guys make it or to be able to record longer in 1080p 30f/sec.  I was just hoping to find someone here that had experience with it personally.


----------

